# Caml light sur osX



## nirvamoi (15 Décembre 2004)

Bonjour,

je souhaiterais utiliser Caml Light sur mac os X.3.6. J'ai téléchargé sur le site de l'inra la dernière version pour mac, je l'ai installée, mais je n'arrive pas à voir où elle a été installée (visiblement il s'agit d'un fichier invisible). Comme j'ai vu que ce programme requiérait X11 j'ai téléchargé ce dernier mais je suis incapable d'utiliser ce dernier pour lancer mon application. Quelqu'un peut-il éclairer ma lanterne ?
(nb : j'ai le même problème avec ocaml).
Merci à vous d'avance

edit : voilà ce que je trouve sur le site de l'inria : Caml Light and Objective Caml are command-line tools. To use them, you will need to open a terminal window. Use the Terminal application which is in /Applications/Utilities/. Je pense que mon problème vient juste du fait que je ne sache pas utiliser le terminal.


----------



## macaml (16 Décembre 2004)

Caml-light ou O'Caml? le premier commence un peu a dater   
Sinon, les exécutables sont placés dans /usr/local/bin/ et les librairies
dans /usr/local/lib/ocaml/.
tu as le compilo bytecode (ocamlc) et le natif (ocamlopt) qui normalement
sont déjà dans le PATH donc si tu ouvre le terminal et tape "ocamlc" ça
dervrait marcher.
Si tu es débutant en caml sache que tu peut te faire la main avec le
toplevel (commande: ocaml) (oublie pas ";;" à la fin de tes déclarations
et que tes fichiers doivent avoir l'extension .ml.

bonne découverte


----------



## Luc G (16 Décembre 2004)

nirvamoi a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> je souhaiterais utiliser Caml Light sur mac os X.3.6. J'ai téléchargé sur le site de l'inra la dernière version pour mac, je l'ai installée, mais je n'arrive pas à voir où elle a été installée (visiblement il s'agit d'un fichier invisible). Comme j'ai vu que ce programme requiérait X11 j'ai téléchargé ce dernier mais je suis incapable d'utiliser ce dernier pour lancer mon application. Quelqu'un peut-il éclairer ma lanterne ?
> (nb : j'ai le même problème avec ocaml).
> ...



Installe OCaml plutôt comme te le conseille macaml et pour l'utiliser, en particulier en version interactive, télécharge CocOCaml (il est aussi sur le site de l'INRIA) ou un autre logiciel faisant fonction d'interface pour utiliser OCaml (j'en ai un autre mais pas sous la main pour te dire le nom) : c'est transparent et bien pratique. Il trouvera ton caml.


----------



## nirvamoi (16 Décembre 2004)

merci à vous deux pour vos réponses...

tout d'abord j'ai réussi à isntaller cococaml et celui là fonctionen très bien et c'est parfait...
Mais si je cherchais à utiliser caml light c'est parce que je suis en prépa et que c'est le langage au programme... peut être savez vous s'il existe un prog dans le type de cococaml permettant d'utiliser caml light ?
Ou peut être les différences entre les deux langages sont elles négligeables ?

Sinon macmal j'arrive effectivement depuis le terminal à accéder à ma liste de fichiers relatifs à caml (camllight et ocaml), mais si je tape ocamlc il ne comprend pas (bash: ocamlc: command not found)... je saisis pas trop comment faire pour lancer quelque chose d'ici là  

En tout cas merci à vous deux pour vos réponses précédentes !


----------



## Luc G (16 Décembre 2004)

nirvamoi a dit:
			
		

> merci à vous deux pour vos réponses...
> 
> tout d'abord j'ai réussi à isntaller cococaml et celui là fonctionen très bien et c'est parfait...
> Mais si je cherchais à utiliser caml light c'est parce que je suis en prépa et que c'est le langage au programme... peut être savez vous s'il existe un prog dans le type de cococaml permettant d'utiliser caml light ?
> Ou peut être les différences entre les deux langages sont elles négligeables ?



OCaml est plus étendu (c'est une version objet de caml et il y a quelques autres trucs en plus ) mais il intègre Caml light avec quelques différences syntaxiques. De toutes façons dans ce cas, je te conseille de t'installer tout simplement en plus de OCaml, le Caml light OS9 ça doit être la version 0.74 si je ne m'abuse qui tourne sous classic. En plus tu pourras comparer si ça t'amuse. Tu as aussi une version 0.75 pour OSX mais pour le terminal et je ne l'ai pas testé.

Caml a des côtés bien sympathiques et permet d'aborder, à mon avis, de façon très intéressantes les notions de type, de récursivité (les listes et arbres en caml, c'est hypersimple), etc. Ne rate pas l'occasion de sortir des langages "standards".


----------



## nirvamoi (16 Décembre 2004)

ok merci

une dernière question : j'avais déjà fait de tous petits programmes sur ocaml l'an dernier, en utilisant une version sur classic. Or pour certains de ces programmes il semble y avoir maintenant (quand je les teste avec cococaml sous X) des erreurs de syntaxe. y'a-t-il eu des changements significatifs dans la syntaxe ocaml depuis quelques temps ? (enfin, la version classic devait déjà pas mal dater je crois)


----------



## Luc G (17 Décembre 2004)

Précise de quel genre d'erreur de syntaxe il s'agit. J'avoue que ma mémoire flanche sur le sujet. Il y a eu des changements dans l'utilisation des bibliothèques mais il me semble que c'était plus entre caml light et ocaml qu'entre 2 versions de OCaml. Regarde quand même si ce n'est pas lié à ce gnere de choses.

La bible c'est le bouquin "Développement d'applications avec Objective Caml" dont une version anglaise est disponible en ligne sur le site Caml de l'INRIA.

J'ai été jeter un oeil : tu as des infos sur l'évolution dans la présentation de OCaml La syntaxe a changé entre la version 1 et la 2 (je ne me rappelle pas avoir utilisé OCaml avant la version 2, j'en étais à Caml light à l'époque).


----------



## nirvamoi (17 Décembre 2004)

Merci beaucoup. je pense que je vais régler ca tout seul. Bon aller, une toute dernière question (mais c'est vraiment la dernière) : as tu un forum à me conseiller pour poser mes questions sur caml au niveau programmation ? niveau débutant bien sûr


----------



## macaml (17 Décembre 2004)

Si tu utilise camllight le toplevel (cococaml version terminal) s'appelle
"camllight" et le compilo "caml".
Pour les forum tu peux voir les deux listes suivantes:

pour les newbies only:
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/ocaml_beginners/

sinon l'officielle (c'est plus réactif en général):
http://caml.inria.fr/caml-list-fra.html


----------

